# I'm a Havanese Newbie.



## PrairieJ (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi, I'm so excited to be picking up our Havanese on Oct. 25th. Her name is Ella, and she turns one year old on Oct. 23rd (I believe).

I'm hoping to glean some information & wisdom from this group, to make Ella's transition as smooth and comfortable as possible. All of Ella's things are coming with her, so that should help - crate, bed, toys, dishes, pen, etc.

I have a 2 year old daughter, who is very gentle with animals...but she's also two, so will be supervising interactions closely. What can I do, to help both of them have the best chance of hitting it off well?

I'm also wondering about grooming. Today, Ella's "mom" took her to the groomers. I know her hair is cut short, which is super cute, but how hard is it to grow it long? How often should I take her to the groomer? I'm thinking the longer hair might be warmer? It gets extremely cold where I live, so I'm a bit concerned about her short hair cut...then again, maybe shorter is better, when you throw a sticky toddler into the mix? 

I am just over the moon about Ella's arrival...not sure what else to ask, or what info I'll need. Please, feel free to let me know whatever you think a newbie like me ought to know about being a Havanese pet-parent.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats on Ella! 

I'll just chime in quickly on the kid thing. I have three (kids) and a 4 month old Havanese. The one thing I have done that both Ludo (the pup) and the kids know is they are not allowed to bother Ludo in his xpen. Ludo will play and play with them but he knows when he goes in his xpen (which is right in the family room) that they can't bother him. So he has a "safe" zone and as young as he is he knows how to use it.

I had my youngest sleep with a blanket I was going to use in Ludo's crate, too, and I think this helps with the bonding.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome to you and to Ella.

My puppy (Colbie) is 12 weeks old tomorrow so I can't offer much advice on the grooming but a long coat in a havanese requires a lot of upkeep. Ella is at the age to when her coat is changing to her adult coat so it can mat very easily. In any event you are going to need some good grooming supplies such as a good comb and brush and probably a comb with the tines closer together for her face and maybe another one for the ummm other end.

I think you are wise to keep a very close eye on your 2 year old when she is around Ella. Havanese are very friendly and you want to keep the interactions positive so they bond well.

Congrats and once again welcome to the forum.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome and how exciting a Havanese in your near future. You never know what your getting when you bring a dog that's been raised somewhere and than re homed. I hope who ever is giving her up did a good job placing her in a family with a two year old. That being said I've seen some of the cutest videos of toddlers and their fur Havanese play friend.If your new Havanese is used to kids it will be easier than a puppy because of the teething and biting. I'll let others chime in to give you advice on the best way to introduce them. I tend to be very lackey daisy and would even let the Havanese give kisses. And sleep in my bed. And never let them cry. One thing my Zoey does sometimes is paw my face. She is so fast I cant stop it. So that's something to watch out for.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Here are some tips for getting your Havanese used to grooming and a list of products that I think are useful.

*Basic Havanese Puppy Grooming*: http://www.havanesefanciers.com/basic_puppy_grooming

Grooming Supplies:

The Coat Handler shampoo, conditioner, & detangler spray _Great recommendation from Tom King_
Chris Christensen 7 1/2" Long Tooth Fine/Coarse Buttercomb #005
Chris Christensen Face/Feet Buttercomb #006
Chris Christensen Mark II Small Slicker Brush #A5II _I use this first and then move on to the Buttercombs_
Chris Christensen 20mm Small Wood Pin Brush #A041 _I don't use this brush that much - mainly for finishing_
Chris Christensen Kool Pup Dryer
-Jeanne-


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome and congrats.
Make sure Ella has access to her crate at all times. (meaning a clear path to it, she knows where it is and the door is open).
She may want to go in there just for quiet or a nap at her own discretion.
Have fun, look forward to hearing about her arrival.


----------



## PrairieJ (Oct 18, 2013)

*Thank you!*

Thank you for all the responses - very helpful! 
I will let you know how our first day goes...five more sleeps! ♥


----------



## PrairieJ (Oct 18, 2013)

*Ella has arrived! ♥*

So, Ella has been with us for 13 days already! She is beautiful, fun, and so smart. 

My daughter adores her, and Ella is so gentle with my girl. I think Ella is the perfect match for my family. ♥


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*I'm a Havanese newbie*



PrairieJ said:


> So, Ella has been with us for 13 days already! She is beautiful, fun, and so smart.
> 
> My daughter adores her, and Ella is so gentle with my girl. I think Ella is the perfect match for my family. ♥


Welcome PrairieJ and congratulations on your new baby, Ella. She looks very cute in her abaya picture, but we all want more than that. Best of luck and I know you'll have lots of fun and questions, as well as some trying moments, but it's all worth it. I am a veteran Hav owner with a 16+ year old. :welcome:


----------



## PrairieJ (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome!

May I ask, how can I add more pics? 

I also have a winter question, as I'm in Canada, and my city already has snow and below freezing temperatures. Do others mainly exercise their Havs indoors in cold weather? My family loves the outdoors, and want Ella to be able to join in our fun and activity, but she gets cold so fast - we can't even walk to the corner of our block without her shivering hard and trying to stand on two legs. She has a coat and booties already. Suggestions?


----------



## PrairieJ (Oct 18, 2013)

...and in our province (Saskatchewan), winter & cold weather is here to stay until at least April.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats on your new baby, Emma! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

PrairieJ said:


> Thank you for the welcome!
> 
> May I ask, how can I add more pics?
> 
> I also have a winter question, as I'm in Canada, and my city already has snow and below freezing temperatures. Do others mainly exercise their Havs indoors in cold weather? My family loves the outdoors, and want Ella to be able to join in our fun and activity, but she gets cold so fast - we can't even walk to the corner of our block without her shivering hard and trying to stand on two legs. She has a coat and booties already. Suggestions?


Welcome to the forum. If the coat and booties are warm and she is still cold you might try a backpack carrier so you can take her with you but without her having to walk as much.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My guess is that she will be a bit more cold tolerant by next year. Right now, she has so little body mass that I'm sure it takes little time for her to get chilled to the bone. Ron's idea of a carrier is one good option. For now, though, she's small enough that one of you can just slip her inside your jacket. That way your body heat will help keep her warm too!


----------



## PrairieJ (Oct 18, 2013)

Great suggestions, thank you! 



Now, for another question, where did you first learn how to take care of your Hav's grooming/brushing/washing needs? Books, mentor, groomer, breeder, youtube, etc? 

Ella had a puppy cut done the week before she came to us - so about 3 weeks ago. I'm brushing her, but don't really know if I'm doing things "right". I am afraid to pull at her fur too hard, or brush around delicate areas - tail, pelvis, ears, snout, etc. Should I make an appointment for a groomer to teach me? 

Thanks, again!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

PrairieJ said:


> Great suggestions, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want her in a pet clip, then a local groomer can probably teach you how to care for her daily. If you want to keep her in a full Havanese coat, then you really need to learn from Havanese people. My first and most important mentor was my breeder. She actually showed me how to do everything to keep Kodi groomed, both on him and on her adult dogs, before I left with Kodi. We even gave him a bath and clipped his nails together!

Then I picked up other tips from local Havanese people and LOT of people on this forum!!! (especially during blowing coat!) There is also a pretty good book called "From Nose to Tail" which is a compilation of information put together by the Canadian Havanese Club. (I think that's its name)

But talk to your breeder first!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> If you want her in a pet clip, then a local groomer can probably teach you how to care for her daily. If you want to keep her in a full Havanese coat, then you really need to learn from Havanese people. My first and most important mentor was my breeder. She actually showed me how to do everything to keep Kodi groomed, both on him and on her adult dogs, before I left with Kodi. We even gave him a bath and clipped his nails together!
> 
> Then I picked up other tips from local Havanese people and LOT of people on this forum!!! (especially during blowing coat!) There is also a pretty good book called "From Nose to Tail" which is a compilation of information put together by the Canadian Havanese Club. (I think that's its name)
> 
> But talk to your breeder first!


Havanese Fanciers of Canada is the club name.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

misstray said:


> Havanese Fanciers of Canada is the club name.


Thanks!


----------



## PrairieJ (Oct 18, 2013)

Sorry for all the questions, but now I have another...

I stopped in at a groomer's today, just to ask a couple of questions and set up an appointment. She showed me how to brush Ella, and we set up an appointment for several weeks down the line. 

She told me that she doubts my Ella is Havanese, because, even though she has the main appearance, Ella is "too small". What is the weight range for a Hav? Ella is roughly 6lbs, and turned a year old in October. 

I did not get her from a breeder. She was given to me (at no expense) from a rural/farm family that simply did not have the time for her...the teenagers were very busy with sports, and the mother just took a f/t teaching job in another community after being a stay at home mom for almost 18 years.

I was told that she is a registered purebred Hav, but although I have all her vet records, I do not have any papers. 

Is it possible for a Hav to be as small as Ella?


----------



## PrairieJ (Oct 18, 2013)

Okay, I think I've figured out how to add pics now. 

My Ella:










In this one, she's cold, and ready to go in the house...but it's the best one I have of her face:


----------



## PrairieJ (Oct 18, 2013)

...I guess I don't know how to upload pics after all. Hmmmm.


----------



## PrairieJ (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm starting to doubt the groomer's knowlege about Havs (she "seemed" like she knew what she was talking about)...she told me that a Hav gets closer to 20 lbs. Animal Planet disagrees, stating the average weight range is 7-13lbs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She's definitely on the small side, but there ARE Havanese that small. There are 20 pounders too, but they are at the way other end of the size range. There is no weight range in the Havanese standard, just a height range. But even with that, there certainly Re puppies born that end up outside the height range. (In both directions!). It makes absolutely no difference in terms of their "pet" qualities, but these out of standard dogs can not be shown and should not be bred.

My Kodi is 1/4" over standard height. But he's an awesome performance dog, and that's what I chose him for. The fact that he got a little taller than expected doesn't make him any less Havanese!


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

My hav is 2 and weighs 8 lbs - so they can be little


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Although there is no "standard" weight, I have seen the range usually between 7-13 lbs in print in many different places. I'm not sure anyone could look at a puppy and definitely say what breed they are. Because she is 1 lb under the "average" she has determined that Ella isn't Havanese? Sounds kind of silly to me. Also, how many Havanese has this groomer groomed that she acquired such expertise?
I guess if it is important to you then you could contact the woman you got her from, try and find out more of her lineage, who her parents were, etc.
I think the important thing is she's sweet, adorable and she is yours


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

PrairieJ said:


> ...I guess I don't know how to upload pics after all. Hmmmm.


I can view the photos if I right click and open them in a new window. Not sure why they aren't showing otherwise. Ella is a cutie and so is your daughter. I love the one of her in her little tykes house


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

I have had people comment that Diva is "kind of small for a Havanese, isn't she?" And she is 9.6 pounds and 10 inches tall! I live in Seattle and there are a lot of pet Havanese here, but many of the ones I've seen are way taller than standard and heavier than average. I think this is where some people get the idea that they are not toy dogs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

ColbyBlu said:


> I can view the photos if I right click and open them in a new window. Not sure why they aren't showing otherwise. Ella is a cutie and so is your daughter. I love the one of her in her little tykes house


Well, she sure looks like a Havanese to me. I think your groomer doesn't know what she is talking about at all!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

She's adorable! But from the pics looks a little long legged and short bodied to be pure Hav. Maybe a poodle mix/Havapoo? Coat looks pretty curly too. But you got her for free and I know she'll be a sweet pet.


----------

